# [Poll Added] Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates



## alsiladka (Sep 20, 2007)

Source


> Less than two years after their beta release, Yahoo Mail has begun rolling out of beta after releasing an onslaught of innovative feature improvements along the way. On the other hand, a whopping three years into their beta release, Gmail remains one of the most popular but stagnant web-based beta email apps around—and most of Gmail's innovation since its release has come in the form of third-party hacks and extensions. The short of it: Google makes a great beta, but with Gmail they've been much too slow to actually take the application to the next level. Let's take a look at some of Yahoo Mail's killer out-of-the-box features in comparison to what Gmail is offering.
> *What They've Both Got*
> 
> *lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2007/09/autocomplete.png*Autocomplete:* It's a simple feature, but hell if we don't rely on address auto-completion almost exclusively these days. I don't even know half of my contacts' email addresses any more.
> ...


 

I had been trying to get this to everyone's notice for long, but people are too much taken over by the initial Gmail shock. Yes, even i agree that all the email world shakup could be credited to Gmail, but what is even more important is how to reply back to the opponents.

I feel Yahoo has simply blown the winds out of Gmail and Live Hotmail. Not only does it excel in UI, but even the features.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Gmail allows you to fetch mails from up to 5 POP3 accounts. So, you can access, track, send all your mails from one central location (along with your primary google id) and manage emails better. No email forwarding features or substitutes make life so easy managing several email ids.

This is the primary reason I like Gmail. I can't believe storage space is a criterion to decide a winner. 3GB is more than enough for anything sane!

What other features is Gmail missing out on to take it to the next level?

Yahoo has those stupid signature messages too - 'Delete button is history <LINK>' or some 'Yahoo!answers this or that'. Annoying!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

As much as I love Gmail, and use it, and think it is currently the best email service out there, there hasn't been much innovation. And I'm not talking about what features _aren't_ there. I'm talking about innovating, creating new features which we never knew existed which make using email a little easier. I don't care about space and such trivial things. I'm talking about killer feature innovations like the conversation threaded view and such...


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

gmail is still better then yahoo mail ..........I use both but gmail is much lite and easy to use i don't think space would be winning factor 3 GB is more then enough.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*



> 'd much prefer a dedicated Gmail desktop client that incorporates most of the third-party abilities and syncs labels and read/unread status with the web version.



There is one of these for the mac...Mailplane.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Gmail provides POP3 access, Yahoo doesn't!! That's one important enough feature for me to stick to Gmail. With POP3, my hard disk capacity is my mailbox size 

Additionally, Google Apps is pretty neat! Use Gmail features with your own domain! And that too for free!!

Yahoo may have 100 features. But IMHO, gmail still rules due to 10 features that it provides because of their usefulness.

And if space is criterion go to IndiaTimes (yucks!). They provide unlimited space


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Totally Agree.

But if the option is ultd space, I wud go with yahoo instead of indiatimes.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

I m all for Gmail..
Cant do without POP3... also yahoo's new interface is a bandwidth hogger..


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Gmail
IF you use classic interface of yahoo than you get flash ads which hog bandwidth and new interface is for high speed  connections only


----------



## praka123 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

no,yahoo laaags,
we dont want features,we want a "working" one-and that is google's gmail.yahoo takes tooo much time with BB itself.
i am fortunate that i dont have a live hotmail account


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Where Yahoo Stagnates?

Yahoo is annoying with all those flashy ads all around - very annoying & confusing

No POP support 

Its a clutter out there.

Unlimited = 3 GB (may be 2 gb as well) for people who do not like their inboxs to be a store house of junk mail from all over the net.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> There is one of these for the mac...Mailplane.


And it is totally awesome. I personally love it, specially its Google Talk integration.


----------



## din (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Not much using web interface. But comparing yahoo n Gmail, I love Gmail. Not much distracting things in Gmail. Pretty neat. And 2 GB is quit ok, as it has pop support.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Recently I configured my Gmail account in Thunderbird in just 3-4 easy steps.The same is not true for Yahoo.
Also,Yahoo mail is too slow as compared to Gmail.
If you really need all those features mentioned in the original post,just use a client like Thunderbird or Outlook Express.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Gmail rules in one feature POP3 and SMTP. If yahoo can provide that for free to all users and not just .co.in, their users *actually* using yahoo accounts will increase


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Gmail has more features but to me yahoo is better 

No exe,rar attahements in gmail
MyPhotos option is not ter 
No Easy html signature in gmail, yahoo rocks here
Can select between Ajax and html interface in yahoo,with same kind of options. But not in gmail(limited options in html)


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Not to mention Yahoo adds ADs to the footer of the email, which IMHO s****


----------



## casanova (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Yahoo features looks tempting. But I am reserved with Gmail. Might be will start using Yahoo as my E-storeroom


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Atleast all of those over here have not used Yahoo Mail (Newer interface) even once, i suggest you all to try it out atleast once. 

You cannot compare properly unless you have tried out both of them.

Personally, i love yahoo's features. Dont require a Pop account when you have such a nice interface. BTW, all the Yahoo.co.in accounts have POP.

And Yahoo also fetches mails from your other POP accounts.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*



			
				subbzzz said:
			
		

> Not to mention Yahoo adds ADs to the footer of the email, which IMHO s****


Ads are things of da past in cyberworld...use firefox+ABP


----------



## crazyforever (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

juz make POP3 service free yahoo - nd see the difference - gmail is nowhere near in the contest


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Gmails' conversation features is one thing that makes a big difference. The inbox is no longer clogged with hundreds of RE:'s....

Plus I find Gmail is a little snappier, though Yahoo is prettier. I guess it might be just as fast on a high speed connection.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*

Can some mod start a poll here please?  It's Gmail vs. Yahoo!


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Gmails' conversation features is one thing that makes a big difference. The inbox is no longer clogged with hundreds of RE:'s....
> 
> Plus I find Gmail is a little snappier, though Yahoo is prettier. I guess it might be just as fast on a high speed connection.



exactly , for both points. "A new way to look at mail" ,as Gmail introduces itself is brilliant and makes ALL the difference.

Yahoo looks too cluttered for me.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Yahoo Mail Innovates, Gmail Stagnates*



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> Can some mod start a poll here please?  It's Gmail vs. Yahoo!



Nice idea. Poll added, start voting guys..

My vote goes to Gmail. Poll runs for 7 days, cast your vote now!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 21, 2007)

Over All
Yahoo (for folder support, lets you to turn off Spam filter, free pop access)

Attachment speed
Rediffmail (Faster than any other free service)

Gmail (only for domain emails)


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Over All
> Yahoo (for folder support, lets you to turn off Spam filter, free pop access)




from when did yahoo gave free POP access ?? 
don't tell me about co.in accounts


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> from when did yahoo gave free POP access ??
> don't tell me about co.in accounts



Why should not I tell u .co.in account ?? if you dont follow the pricipal what Yahoo is suppose to do ?? yahoo is offering pop support for .co.in as one from India will get .co.in... now at the time of registration u will get .co.in if u enter India as you location 

So why should not I talk about .co.in ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 22, 2007)

yes, i agree wid saurav. .co.in a/c are much in discussion as any other. i use both my gmail and yahoo.co.in a/c configured for pop3 access in gmail. i never login to any of their sites. i find it convenient this way. both provide pop3 access. so i guess this matter should be taken outta discussion.

btw, i like gmail for its simple and snappy interface (i log onto the gmail page when i'm away from my lappy)


----------



## adi87 (Sep 22, 2007)

GMAIL.
Simple. Fast. Means Business.
n who the f*** wants a 3GB+ storage..... wht u gonna store ?? ur nappies ???


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2007)

using gmail ... its simple interface is very simple


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Why should not I tell u .co.in account ?? if you dont follow the pricipal what Yahoo is suppose to do ?? yahoo is offering pop support for .co.in as one from India will get .co.in... now at the time of registration u will get .co.in if u enter India as you location
> 
> So why should not I talk about .co.in ??


*Note*: i am great at handling debates, so please bear with me

I have a .com email id from past 3 yrs, no way i gonna change  it so now how can i get free pop access??

gmail offers free pop access to of its users, nor like yahoo which does cater to only a section(which really small) of its users.

also the yahoo site at the time of registering does not mention anywhere that the India users will get a free pop account. so which posses questions on Qos provided because anytime they could turn off this feature.

 We subscribers cannot do anything as they can lamely same they did'nt offer any kind of pop access, or anything more lame than that. 

one more fact is as this not advertised at all so how do users will know if this kind of service ever exists & is provided absolutely free ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> *Note*: i am great at handling debates, so please bear with me
> 
> I have a .com email id from past 3 yrs, no way i gonna change  it so now how can i get free pop access??



Where as I am the worst person to debate 

anyway, it seems you missed the main point... Why you provided False information in the 1st place ?? if you enter India in Country colounm then you are bound to get .co.in domain.... I dont think its Yahoo's fault that you didnt enter India in Location of Country coloumn ??

I have and seen account getting created over the piriod of 4/5 years and never seen a case where at the time of Sign up one Enters his county as India and end up with .com address...

So thats my point...


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 22, 2007)

I found a .com account more cool, so i took the .com account. I have no intentions of changing it.
Plus, Yahoo's UI is so cool and feature rich that i do not feel the need to use it on some desktop client.

I only use Windows Live Mail for accessing my 2 Hotmail accounts (Hotmail UI sucks man, a real duhh from MS) and my gf's Yahoo Mail 

BTW, Hotmail has added POP3 support for Hotmail Plus users and plans to roll it out to all the normal hotmail customers too, but i do not see that happening anyime soon.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Where as I am the worst person to debate
> 
> anyway, it seems you missed the main point... Why you provided False information in the 1st place ?? if you enter India in Country colounm then you are bound to get .co.in domain.... I dont think its Yahoo's fault that you didnt enter India in Location of Country coloumn ??
> 
> ...




becuase i wanted a .com email id(personnel preference) thats why.

also you did answer my point too 
if yahoo does not show on its site free pop access at time of registering & even after it. how do i know that i am entiled for free pop access. even if i choose india as my location still, there no intimation that i have been given facility of free pop access. many of my friends(on .co.in id's) still don't know they can get pop access for free as for them is paid feature.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> becuase i wanted a .com email id(personnel preference) thats why.



Wont comment on that... I vaule every ones personal decision...

But will try to express my views on this bellow  



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> if yahoo does not show on its site free pop access at time of registering & even after it. how do i know that i am entiled for free pop access. even if i choose india as my location still, there no intimation that i have been given facility of free pop access. many of my friends(on .co.in id's) still don't know they can get pop access for free as for them is paid feature.



so u mean its bad becasue they dont advertise... umm... yeah true thats how people will know, but see if you go to Yahoo Mail's option u could see 



> *POP Access and Forwarding*
> Use Yahoo! as your permanent email address. Forward to another mail account, or download your Yahoo! messages to your POP3 mail client.



So really u cant blame yahoo that they are not expressing it.... but i agree its not at their Front page... but also note every company will have different marketing views and outline... so may be to yahoo its better choise to use front page for advertising other products...

But its aleast expected that u would pay a Visit to ur options page


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 22, 2007)

gmail still rocks...this thread reminded me even I had a yahoo account which must be full by now..


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 22, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> gmail still rocks...this thread reminded me even I had a yahoo account which must be full by now..


 
Ahha, it wont be full dude, Yahoo gives you unlimited storage. Altough if you have not access it in a long time, i believe you will have to reactivate it and risk losing all your old mails.

Thats how it is on Rediffmail, i do not know what are the current procedures.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 22, 2007)

yahoo beta always complain that screen resltn must be 1024x768 or higher 
i got 800x600@85hz fine.though yahoo mail beta works!am in firefox


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 22, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Ahha, it wont be full dude, Yahoo gives you unlimited storage. Altough if you have not access it in a long time, i believe you will have to reactivate it and risk losing all your old mails.
> 
> Thats how it is on Rediffmail, i do not know what are the current procedures.


 
I dont think Yahoo ever locks ur account for non-usage unlike rediffmail...


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 22, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> I dont think Yahoo ever locks ur account for non-usage unlike rediffmail...



Don't forget Live Hotmail. I've lost all my mails and contact twice.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Wont comment on that... I vaule every ones personal decision...
> 
> But will try to express my views on this bellow
> 
> ...



can point out a link please


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> can point out a link please



Which link are you talking about ?? if you mean the Option, please visit your yahoo email option page


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 23, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Which link are you talking about ?? if you mean the Option, please visit your yahoo email option page


for .com account it tell me to upgrade to yahoo mail plus!

for .co.in is shows options for pop

thanks for letting me know & blowing away my ignorance


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

I didnt read the entiree thread, is there a way to change my .com yahoo to .co.in now ?  If so, how


----------



## tgpraveen (Sep 23, 2007)

Gmail FTW!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> I didnt read the entiree thread, is there a way to change my .com yahoo to .co.in now ?  If so, how



Not possible  No way without deactivating the account then Re-registraring it


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool, my vote goes Gmail, the best mail service ever


----------



## praka123 (Sep 23, 2007)

GMAIL!I hope hotmail be eliminated from the list!


----------



## viruses (Sep 23, 2007)

gmail rocks yaar


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 23, 2007)

GMail lacks folder support which I need a lot, Yahoo Mail is best webmail though. Really fast & effective.


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 23, 2007)

viruses said:
			
		

> gmail rocks yaar


Why dont you give your statement some supporting points instead of just giving your descision directly.


----------



## viruses (Sep 23, 2007)

look at the pool and you will get the poiints you are looking for and by the way do you work for yahoo-lol


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 23, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> GMail lacks folder support which I need a lot, Yahoo Mail is best webmail though. Really fast & effective.



Labels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 24, 2007)

viruses said:
			
		

> look at the pool and you will get the poiints you are looking for and by the way do you work for yahoo-lol


 
I do work for Yahoo if you all work for Gmail, specially you.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2007)

IMHO, America Online's email facility is the best, followed by GMail.

Of course, nothing beats something like: *img101.imageshack.us/img101/2016/emailaddressyg9.png


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2007)

> GMail lacks folder support which I need a lot,


W..T...F!!! Is this guy a n00b? Labels (tagging) are the future! And this is not restricted only to Gmail. Everywhere we find that since search has improve greatly, tagging is better than restrictive folders..


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> W..T...F!!! Is this guy a n00b? Labels (tagging) are the future! And this is not restricted only to Gmail. Everywhere we find that since search has improve greatly, tagging is better than restrictive folders..


+1


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2007)

What you doing up so late?^^^


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 24, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> W..T...F!!! Is this guy a n00b? Labels (tagging) are the future! And this is not restricted only to Gmail. Everywhere we find that since search has improve greatly, tagging is better than restrictive folders..



as said earlier +1


----------

